# Tiger & Grizzle, what is the difference



## jerryd (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

Is Tiger a Grizzle or just a different pattern?

This hen, is TriColor Tiger or Grizzel or a Grizzled Tiger?
The second photo, is it Tiger or grizzle???


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

jerryd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is Tiger a Grizzle or just a different pattern?
> 
> ...


The first is blue light check bronze grizzle.

The second is silver dark check bronze grizzle.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Neither are tiger grizzle. The Second one is dilute, it shows in the bronze area as sulphur - As for dark check or light check - due to the amount of grizzling on the first birds shield its impossible to tell if it is T pattern or Check.

Basically to me they look like the exact same genetic make up ( phenotype wise ) except one is dilute

Grizzle will effect every coloured feather on the bird whereas tiger grizzle in its best expression turns every second feather completely white.


----------



## jerryd (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you. I understand much better now.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Tiger grizzles start out dark/normal and moult in white feathers with the first few moults. Classic Grizzle is there from the start but can change drastically and can vary a lot based on what other modifiers are in play. As well as what pattern it is. Then pied genes can help add white, as well as undergrizzle. Unless you bred the bird it can be hard to pinpoint exactly what they are. Especially when you have black mottles. They can be piebalds or tiger grizzles or kach paray.


----------

